# Hedgie got soap in his nose



## goldstar (Mar 2, 2013)

Hank is 4 years old hedgie and is usually pretty clean. In the past week, he's managed to sit / roll in his poop twice! I gave him a bath that he totally hated, as usual. One thing that is making me worry is that he got some soap on his nose. I used Aveeno Body Wash and mixed it into the water. I got rid of the bubbles but there were a few along the edges. I wiped his face right away with my fingertip and he seemed to blow his nose sort of. I picked him up and he was breathing heavily but I think it was because he wanted out of the bath so bad. He stopped breathing funny when I was able to wrap him up and cuddle him (not that cuddly as he was agitated). Has this ever happened to your hedge and is there anything I should do? As soon as he went back in his cage, he ate and went to sleep. I was hoping to cut his nails tonight - now that I think of it, he might have faked the whole thing to get out of nail cutting....


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

My hedgie is clean, except his feet, so he has only gotten foot baths. He does tend to get water in his nose sometimes and just sneezes it out. He balled up once and got a whole face full of water. I'm not sure about soap though. How much did he get in his nose?


----------



## goldstar (Mar 2, 2013)

I usually do little foot baths too but he was too dirty for that. He got some bubbles on his nose then pulled back. Not too much. I think I wiped most of it away. He just had a nice long drink which makes me feel better. It was super stressful for me mostly, I think. I rinsed him and picked him up right away to check him out. He was so so squirmy that I can't believe I didn't drop him while I reached for the towel. I don't think I will ever master the hedgehog bathing ritual..


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I think he's fine. Sonic loves water so he's kinda easy to clean. Now nail trimming that's another story. He just won't hold still. How to you do Hanks nails?


----------



## goldstar (Mar 2, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> How to you do Hanks nails?


With great difficulty... Hank's Dad used to take him out during the day when he was sleepy and cut one or two at a time. Now that things have changed, his Dad isn't around to do that.I got the vet to cut them during his last exam - that was a big relief.

I gave him a snack on my bed a few days ago. While he was eating that, I managed to trim an entire foot! I think that's the way to go for him. I just need to position myself & be ready. I try every time that I take him out - he outsmarts me most of the time.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

goldstar said:


> now that I think of it, he might have faked the whole thing to get out of nail cutting....


I'd be willing to bet that's the case. 

I think he'll be fine. Piglet has snorfed a little water a few times and after sneezing it out with a dazed and confused look, he was fine.  If Hank did get soap in his nose I don't think there's anything you really could do anyway except to let him sneeze/blow it out on his own.

Of course keep listening for any breathing abnormalities and take him to the vet if he gets worse.


----------

